# Yet another press.....



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

*More photos*

Here are some additional photos.....


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

tstamm said:


> I thought some of you might get a kick out of seeing my humble contribution to the many bow press builds that have been done by other ATers. I decided to take my time and "put a little lipstick on the pig" so to speak. It helps to have a lathe and mill to use also. Hope you like it.


sweet... what did you use to cut out the fingers?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sweet ,can you make me one .


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice clean welds!!!! And it would be handy to have a mill and lathe. Looks very nice.


----------



## Russell S (Mar 12, 2010)

*Fingers*

Great looking press, nice work. Did you make the fingers also or did you buy them?


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*press*

very nice welds can i ask what size tubing did you use.. what did you paint or finish it with and how about a parts list please are you selling fingers


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats some awesome work . great looking press..


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice....clean welds and very fine finish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

John0341 said:


> very nice welds can i ask what size tubing did you use.. what did you paint or finish it with and how about a parts list please are you selling fingers


Thanks. The tubing is 1.500 and 1.750. I used Rustoleum Hammered finish paint. The parts are that same as several other presses that have been done by other guys on here. Search for "McMaster Carr" and you will find what you need. The fingers are the only part that I did not fabricate. With the milling required to make fingers for 3 presses, it made more sense to buy them. The set in the photos were made by a gentleman on here but I believe he has said he is not going to make any more.


----------



## born-2-hunt (Apr 5, 2010)

*bow press*

very fine lookin press! would you be willin to make a set of fingers w/ base and sell them if so how much?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*beautiful press*

Maybe you should send a shot of this to EZ PRESS.
Please clue then in on how it should look.:wink:
real nice paint. Looks like American craftsmanship


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I like it!! VERY nice and clean.:darkbeer:


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Beautiful press!!!*

This has to be the nicest press that I've seen posted anywhere!

An impeccable example of superb craftsmanship.... Well done!!!!


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Race59 said:


> This has to be the nicest press that I've seen posted anywhere!
> 
> An impeccable example of superb craftsmanship.... Well done!!!!


I agree


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

The hardest part was building the deck to mount in on!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

tstamm said:


> The hardest part was building the deck to mount in on!


:darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

:mg: My partner at work helped himself to that last post.......but there is a bit of humor in it. Never leave the puter unguarded. Thanks for all the compliments. I really enjoyed building it. I'll try to help anyone who is trying to build a press with ideas and advise if I can.


----------



## sjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

nice craftsmanship!


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

I am very envious.. That thing looks great.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

One of the best I have seen. Great job!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

awesome job.


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great job!

I feel soooo inadequate!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Best in Class Award*

Your attention to detail is second to none. Quality built press..... second to none!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Very Professional...Awesome !!


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice!!!!!!!! clean job !!!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful press!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Press*

That is one AWESOME looking press. I have the parts just haven't been able to get to mine yet. It sure looks like you put a lot of time and thought into that one. GREAT JOB.


----------



## pddoc (Oct 16, 2008)

What a great looking press, congrats !!! If you ever had any for sale, I would definitely be interested in buying one.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Best looking press I have seen! From what I can see of your deck, you like putting "lipstick on the pig" on everything you do! Great craftmanship!

Does the EZ Press patent ever expire so I can get one of these? Of course, that is if you are willing to make more!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the thumbs up on the press. Finally started using it today tuning a new bow and it works smoooooooth as silk. I probably won't do any more of them. I have too many other projects that I want to do. Anyone can make one just as nice or better if you think it out and come up with a plan and make it work.


----------



## diehard1 (Nov 27, 2008)

*hand wheel*

where did you get the hand wheel at and do you have a phone # to the place or web address thanks diehard1


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

diehard1 said:


> where did you get the hand wheel at and do you have a phone # to the place or web address thanks diehard1



http://grizzly.com/

Sign up for the free catalog, its about the size of a phone book and loaded with all kinds of stuff to drool over.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, that is clean!


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

*Perfect Press*

OMG!! I wish that could build something as nice as this. Gathering parts for mine now. You have crafted the finest press in this forum by far.
First rate quality build.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*press*

What can't be said that hasn't been said already, you did one AWESOME job on this thing.


----------



## RAO110 (May 29, 2007)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice job.:thumbs_up


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

tstamm said:


> I thought some of you might get a kick out of seeing my humble contribution to the many bow press builds that have been done by other ATers. I decided to take my time and "put a little lipstick on the pig" so to speak. It helps to have a lathe and mill to use also. Hope you like it.


Could tell us how you did the connection between the handwheel and the press. That looks very professional :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

TMax27 said:


> Could tell us how you did the connection between the handwheel and the press. That looks very professional :thumbs_up


Thanks for the compliments. I can't believe this thread is still going. The assembly on the outboard end of the shaft is pretty simple in design, but it was a bit of a problem to get concentric so that it would work. The part that you can see between the hand wheel and the main tube of the press is a skirt that covers the thrust bearing and two 3/4 x 6 tpi nuts. I found the quality of the nuts from McMaster Carr to be very poor. They required truing on the lathe to make the threads concentric with the face of the nuts. After the nuts were straightened on the lathe the skirt and handwheel would run true with the shaft. The handwheel was setup in the lathe and bored to be a slip fit on the shaft. The end of the shaft was drilled and tapped 3/8 x 16 tpi. As you can see in the photos I made a 'washer' out of 1.500 steel and simply pinched the handwheel between the skirt and washer with a 3/8 x 16 button head cap screw. With the thrust bearing there is very little pressure needed to compress the bow limbs so I thought it would not be necessary to thread the bore of the handwheel. If it would have turned out to not be enough friction to hold things in place I would have drilled and tapped the handwheel for a set screw. It's not a complicated setup but it did take a bit of thought on how to get it done and some time to pull it off.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

"Humble contribution" my *****! YOU DE MAN! Hands down that is the best looking press thats been posted in "my humble opinion". Great job!


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

Well done realy pro job :thumbs_up


----------



## diehard1 (Nov 27, 2008)

*your press*

on your first pic, how did you connect the caller or neck in between the hand wheel and the press


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

diehard1 said:


> on your first pic, how did you connect the caller or neck in between the hand wheel and the press


The 3/4 x 6 tpi acme threaded rod comes through the end cap of the main tube of the press. On the threaded shaft there is a shaft collar on the inside of the main tube cap and the thrust bearing rides against the outside of the main tube cap. Two 3/4 x 6 tpi acme nuts are jammed against each other to lock the end cap and thrust bearing between the shaft collar and the nuts. This controls the end play in the drive line of the press. The skirt, or collar as you have called it, and the hand wheel are captured between the two nuts and the 1.500 'washer' the you can see on the outside center of the hand wheel. The hand wheel and collar are held in place by the 3/8 x 16 button head cap screw that can be seen in the center of the hand wheel. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

I may have to take the business end of the press apart and take some additional photos if my explanation (weak explanation that it is) is not adequate. We'll see.


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

amazing job. i have one similar but really need a set of fingers like that to complete it. you have any ideas on where to find the fingers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

ncraun said:


> amazing job. i have one similar but really need a set of fingers like that to complete it. you have any ideas on where to find the fingers?


They show up every once in a while. Keep your eyes peeled and you should be able to find a set that will work for you. You may have to make a mounting block that will work with the hole spacing and height of the fingers that you get.


----------

